# Attention colorado haunters!!!



## darkrosemanor

*Attention colorado haunters!!! October Gathering!*

ATTENTION COLORADO HAUNTERS!!!

Alright, so we're all bummed that the major new Halloween convention that was being discussed isn't going to happen this year. However... while we might all get caught up in our builds this time of year, and don't often make much time to visit other haunters in the area... we are determined to change it!!!

We would love to meet our friendly neighborhood Colorado haunters outside of emails and the forums...

As such, we, 'The Roses', will be hosting a Meet and Greet / Drink and Think, (thanks to Steve-O and Jeff for the phrase) at our home 
'Darkrose Manor' in S.E. Aurora, CO on Saturday evening beginning at 6pm on October 3rd, 2009.

This is a BYOB/Pot Luck gathering that will allow all of us Colorado Haunters to get acquainted and talk shop. So bring your favorite beverages and a snack or entree to share and let's get to know one another!! Faces to the names people!!!

Want to make some new friends of like mind in your area???? Let's build what we call.... 'The Colorado Haunter's Association"! 

For more information call 303-722-0901 or email us at questions @ darkrosemanor.com - We SIN-cerely appreciate your R.S.V.P.... Email us or give us a call!!

______________________________

Thanks so much guys!! 'Tread with Dread'!!!

SIN-cerely,
August and Pandora


----------



## piraticalstyle

This sounds fantastic! You can certainly count the misses and myself in for this one. Oh, and thanks for the message on the pirate forum of ill repute! 

~Malachai


----------



## darkrosemanor

Hey there Everyone! 

Excellent news - 9 confirmed attendees so far!! Looks like a good time in store for all!

Many thanks to all who have already messaged with their R.S.V.P.'s. 

(Malachai - We are absolutely thrilled that you and the Misses will be joinging us!!


----------



## Kooka

How family friendly is this going to be? I am thinking of bringing my boys with me if I can make it.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Hi Kooka,

Well, I wouldn't think there will be anything _too crazy_ happening.  

Kids are certainly welcome, especially the older ones that are involved in what we 'freaky' parents do as a hobby. August and I have two daughters that are 11 and 13. They _love _what we do for Halloween and like to be involved as much as possible. (The girls won't be present on this night, though.) Truthfully, I would say use your best judgement as their parent. You know your boys best.  

I imagine there will be drinking though I don't expect anything too terribly rowdy. 

-Pandora


----------



## Kooka

The boys are 6 and 9, but they are well behaved and are really into helping me with my Halloween stuff.

Right now I am planning on being there. Most likely my wife and the two boys will be tagging along. So have me down for a group of four.

I may be a little worn out, since that is the day we are going to put up the walls for the Cub Scout Haunted House, which will take up just about all my free time for the two weeks after that. And yes, I will be bringing fliers to promote it with me.


----------



## MobileMayhem

Count me in! My 9 year old actually has a soccer tournament in Aurora that weekend. My wife will have to get him home to rest for Sunday's games, but my 11 year old haunter-in-training and I would love to attend!


----------



## Muffy

Dark Rose just want to wish you a good turnout for your get together. It took me over a year to start the North Carolina Haunters Group but let me tell ya it was worth it. We have such a nice group now & try to meet as often as we can. The 1st year everyone was just so excited showing their props & demonstrating new ideas. This new year we plan to get into some serious builds & we always EAT good!

Have a good time!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Kooka and Mobile Mayhem - we truly look forward to meeting you and we are super excited you'll be attending! 

Muffy, thanks for the well wishes! We now have a total of 25 confirmed with guests! We would have counted ourselves lucky with 5!  We are thrilled that we'll get to put some faces to names and just can't wait to meet everyone! So, thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## Hauntiholik

25?!? WOW! This is going to be fun!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is it too late ?
I just now saw this message......


----------



## darkrosemanor

Hi Jack!

Of course it' not too late! We'll accept R.S.V.P.'s until the day of the gathering! Because this is a BYOB/Pot Luck, it takes some of the pressure off of yer hosts. 

We'll be happy to add you to the confirmed list if you'd like to join us!

(Haunti - Thanks for the bump!


----------



## MrSkully

*We'll be there.*

We'll be towing our teen (who is on again off again with Halloween these days) and our 4 month old. There's a range for you. 

Is anyone planning on bringing any of their 2009 projects to show off? I'm debating what I can drag in the car. 


Also as a side note, if any of you guys are on FB, I also have a Denver-Area Yard Haunters group that you're also welcome to join and chat, post pics, etc... because you can never have ENOUGH places to talk about Halloween. 

Denver Area Yard Haunters | Facebook

--Mr. Skully


----------



## darkrosemanor

I'm so glad you'll all be attending, Mr. Skully! We are really jazzed to be meeting you this year!

P.S. 'A' said to tell you that the vids of your _real_ little owl absolutely made his day.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

I'll be there...can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## darkrosemanor

*REMINDER - Colorado Gathering next Saturday!!!*

*Next Saturday Evening is the big night!!*

If you haven't RSVP'd yet but meant to... get on it! 

We have nearly 40 Colorado haunters on the confirmed list so far! Don't miss your chance to meet those of like-mind! 

*As a reminder...*
This is a BYOB and Pot Luck gathering...so don't forget to bring your favorite beverages and a snack or entree to share and let's get to know one another!! 

For more information call 303-722-0901 or email us at questions @ darkrosemanor.com - We SIN-cerely appreciate your R.S.V.P.... Email us or give us a call!!

______________________________

Thanks so much guys!! 'Tread with Dread'!!!

SIN-cerely,
August and Pandora


----------



## MrSkully

40? Quick! Time to get some of that Wear-Dated carpet! LOL!


----------



## darkrosemanor

_Now, that's for sure. _ Luckily we're planning to replace the carpet with wood eventually anyhow! LOL 

See you this Saturday!!


----------



## rockplayson

Niteowl and I are both colorado people. sadley i live all the way in boulder. e-mail me [email protected] I dont have a computer so i cant get on here at all anymore.


----------



## darkrosemanor

I know you said you can't get on here, but just in case, I sent you an email.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Tomorrow night is the night, folks!!!! 

I'll check messages again in the morning, otherwise give us a call! 

303-722-0901

-The Roses


----------



## MobileMayhem

Due to the flu going around my house, I feel it is best to stay home so I don't pass any germs around to my fellow haunters. I am very bummed I'll miss the gathering tonight, but I'll just have to be there in "spirit". 


Have a great time!


Jim


----------



## MrSkully

*I hate to say it...*



MobileMayhem said:


> Due to the flu going around my house, I feel it is best to stay home so I don't pass any germs around to my fellow haunters. I am very bummed I'll miss the gathering tonight, but I'll just have to be there in "spirit".
> 
> 
> Have a great time!
> 
> 
> Jim


I hate to say it, but I'm in roughly the same boat. I've had a nasty chest cold for a week and a half now and was hoping to be over it by today, but no dice. Given how busy the next 3 weeks are going to be for everyone, I really don't feel comfortable risking exposure to everyone else and potentially ruining their Halloween.

Have fun guys! Hopefully the get-together will be a huge success and we'll get a chance to come next year!

--Roby


----------



## darkrosemanor

Hey Jim and Roby,

No problem... We _absolutely_ appreciate your unselfish concern for the rest of us. We thank you for sparing us possible exposure and we will have an extra drink in your honor! 

Rest up, get well and no worries, we will host other gatherings in the future and you are all more than welcome!

Thanks so much!!

-The Roses


----------



## Kooka

Me and my group will still be there. Gotta go back a batch of brownies for the party now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thank you for a fabulous evening Pandora and August!


----------



## piraticalstyle

I concur. A deep gratitude to our wonderful hosts, August and Pandora. It was great to meet so many fun individuals. I can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## darkrosemanor

You are all so _very_ welcome! We couldn't have done it without all of you - and we are so happy to have met everyone!  *So Thank You!!!*

We'll definitely do it again - probably a Make -n- Take after the season. Happy Haunting everyone! Let's keep in touch!!

-Pandora & August


----------



## MrSkully

*URL to haunt guest sites?*

Hi guys,

I don't know if this was collected or not, but if you attended (or were thinking about it), could you please post a URL to your web site (if you have one) for your haunt? Some of us might like to visit to see your work in action, etc.

Thanks.

Mr Skully / Roby / http://www.shriekmanor.com


----------



## Kooka

Thank you Pandora and August for a great time. 
My boys loved it and my wife seems to have gotten more into Halloween now.
It was great to meet everyone and just hang for a bit.


----------



## goolie

I wish I would have known about this sooner. Unfortunately I live in Grand Junction. Are there any haunters out there in Colorado that live on my side of the mountain?


----------



## rockplayson

Did ya all have fun with out me?lol. Wish I could of went. Anyone close to the Boulder area?


----------

